# Question about BikeDirects.com



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

I posted this in the Motobecane forum. I

don't know much about bikes; bordering on nothing. I've been researching and I *think* I need a hybrid (I plan to mostly ride on streets and some light trails at the state park but that rarely, I don't want to go ridiculously fast but I want to be able to haul light groceries if I need to).

Anyway, I've seen a lot of old posts on the forum by seeming shills and other posts that pix are never posted so I want to know, for real, is bikesdirect.com any good?

I checked resellerratings.com and they have no reviews. Not a good sign for an established site.

Thanks all.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Value for money they are right up there. They cut out the LBS middleman so that is why their costs are so attractive. If you need personalized help though, a dealer(LBS), close to where you live might be better.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Bikesdirect will get you the products that you ordered, and will be available to answer your questions. They are an established company that you can trust. The only question is, do newbies have enough knowledge to order the right type of bicycle and in the correct size without ever seeing the bike in person? Can you assemble the bike out of the box without the help of your local bike shop. Some local bike shops resent putting bikes direct bikes together, as they have lost business to them. 

Case in point, you shouldn't think that you need a hybrid. You should know without a shadow of a doubt. If you don't then it's time to visit your local bike shop. You have admitted that you know next to nothing and I think that you should stay very far away from bikesdirect.com


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

They are here in Portland, and I visited their warehouse for a pick up order. I got the impression that the biz was clean, professional, and the staff was friendly and helpful. Based on what I've seen, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend these guys. good luck.


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have one more LBS to check out.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Did they move portland last night?


Anyway, BD is a alright company and I have send a bunch of people there. Their bikes size like a Fuji so you have something to go on.
All and all they are fine.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

A from Il said:


> Did they move portland last night?
> 
> 
> Anyway, BD is a alright company and I have send a bunch of people there. *Their bikes size like a Fuji* so you have something to go on.
> All and all they are fine.


Except for the ones that size like a Raleigh (Kinesis).


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Except for the ones that size like a Raleigh (Kinesis).


I am sure there is a difference with some but..... everything I have built from them had fuji written all over it. Some even had fiji paperwork in the box. 

Thats my reasoning fro the statement. I would still rather buy from my local guy.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

A from Il said:


> I am sure there is a difference with some but..... everything I have built from them had fuji written all over it. Some even had fiji paperwork in the box.
> 
> Thats my reasoning fro the statement. I would still rather buy from my local guy.


Or Fuji bike pictures on the BD website with the FUJI logo on the saddle airbrushed out.... 

Most of them are Fujis, yes. The ones that are made by Kinesis though are closer to Raleighs (since Kinesis builds Raleighs, along with a ton of others.)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Or Fuji bike pictures on the BD website with the FUJI logo on the saddle airbrushed out....
> 
> Most of them are Fujis, yes. The ones that are made by Kinesis though are closer to Raleighs (since Kinesis builds Raleighs, along with a ton of others.)


I would still support the local guy first.

And your not changing my mind.....you.......you.........someones favorite local guy.    
So there.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

A from Il said:


> I would still support the local guy first.
> 
> And your not changing my mind.....you.......you.........someones favorite local guy.
> So there.


Well, yes. It's more me abusing BD than it is me suggesting the OP buy from BD.

I should be nicer to BD shouldn't I? I mean....they're only causing the eradication of the local bicycle shop; it isn't like they're malevolent or anything...


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

If you feel like you know what you want and are comfortable sizing yourself, than don't just consider Bikesdirect. Many online retailer offer similar value and many have a better reputation and return policy. 

Performance Bike is one of the online Big boys that offers amazing value and service. They also have many retail stores including 3 in PA.

They have 6 pages of bike in the "Path and Pavement" category. 

Everything from $200 folding bikes to $2000 electric bikes.

It sounds like you may even want to consider something with full fenders and racks like the Breezer Villager Hybrid. 










Performance often offers 10% discounts and if you join Team Performance for $25 you will get another 10% in store credit. Affectively making that bike less than $600.

Good Luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought a Sprint trpile crank Ultegra package from BD for about$850.00. Locals wanted about 1600 to 2000 for a lesser bike. I work in a warehouse and want the most for my buck. If things were different, I would buy from locals. I am looking at their Kesteral RT800 and will have to do some saving first but it looks like I will be going to BikeDirect again.
I have had no problems with the folks there.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

dan5472 said:


> I bought a Sprint trpile crank Ultegra package from BD for about$850.00. Locals wanted about 1600 to 2000 for a lesser bike. I work in a warehouse and want the most for my buck. If things were different, I would buy from locals. I am looking at their Kesteral RT800 and will have to do some saving first but it looks like I will be going to BikeDirect again.
> I have had no problems with the folks there.


I am glad it worked out for you. Keep it up and you wont even have to shop around. There wont be any more locals. :thumbsup: no wait---:shocked:


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I got a road bike from them for my 11 year. old daughter. The transaction was smooth and they shipped it out quick.

My last 6 bike purchases were from the LBS. It made sense to get this one for her from BD...The LBS didn't stock a small enough frame (Giant XS was still to big for her...she's on a 44cm) and I didn't want to drop a lot of coin on her first one. I looked into finding a used one but only found a couple and they were still more than BD.

BD filled a need for now. Her next bike will prolly be a LBS bike. I'll evaluate her needs again then. Until then, her BD bike is just fine.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tconrady said:


> I got a road bike from them for my 11 year. old daughter. The transaction was smooth and they shipped it out quick.
> 
> My last 6 bike purchases were from the LBS. It made sense to get this one for her from BD...The LBS didn't stock a small enough frame (Giant XS was still to big for her...she's on a 44cm) and I didn't want to drop a lot of coin on her first one. I looked into finding a used one but only found a couple and they were still more than BD.
> 
> BD filled a need for now. Her next bike will prolly be a LBS bike. I'll evaluate her needs again then. Until then, her BD bike is just fine.


I'm all for BD bikes in that situation. I don't even stock kid bikes. Why spend $300 on a bike that will be outgrown quickly? If someone wants one though, I can order a tiny kids full suspension Scott MTB...


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm all for BD bikes in that situation. I don't even stock kid bikes. Why spend $300 on a bike that will be outgrown quickly? If someone wants one though, I can order a tiny kids full suspension Scott MTB...


I hear ya! It felt kinda dirty...sorta like the way I feel shopping at Walmart! 

I also have another daughter 1.5 yrs. behind this one so in this case it works out ok. And the 11 r old was adament about having a roadie so that she cold ride and kinda keep up with me. I've gotta savor those moments for now. Soon enough I'll just be that pain in the butt that lives in the same house and makes her life difficult.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tconrady said:


> I hear ya! It felt kinda dirty...sorta like the way I feel shopping at Walmart!
> 
> I also have another daughter 1.5 yrs. behind this one so in this case it works out ok. And the 11 r old was adament about having a roadie so that she cold ride and kinda keep up with me. I've gotta savor those moments for now. Soon enough I'll just be that pain in the butt that lives in the same house and makes her life difficult.


Know anyone who needs a 43cm pink 2006 Trek 5200 (I think) w/650c wheels, OCLV rear end, and Ultegra components? Someone brought it in for me to sell. She rode it twice. She likes her hybrid better. WTF?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I would like a hybrid better than a pink trek.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Are Treks good bikes?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Treks are crap.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Know anyone who needs a 43cm pink 2006 Trek 5200 (I think) w/650c wheels, OCLV rear end, and Ultegra components? Someone brought it in for me to sell. She rode it twice. She likes her hybrid better. WTF?


That sounds like just what I'm looking for! I'm 6'4". That should fit me OK, right?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> That sounds like just what I'm looking for! I'm 6'4". That should fit me OK, right?


It's perfect for you (since it's the only one I have, and we all know that bike shops sell by size-in-stock....)!


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Whoa! Careful about selling Treks. Studies show its addicting.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Slim Chance said:


> Whoa! Careful about selling Treks. Studies show its addicting.


Right.


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

Lifelover, thanks for the links.


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> It's perfect for you (since it's the only one I have, and we all know that bike shops sell by size-in-stock....)!


PlatyPius, do LBS really do that?


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*you're thinking of...*



nony said:


> They are here in Portland, and I visited their warehouse for a pick up order. I got the impression that the biz was clean, professional, and the staff was friendly and helpful. Based on what I've seen, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend these guys. good luck.


Bike Tires Direct....a different company...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ReyReynoso said:


> PlatyPius, do LBS really do that?


Crappy ones do.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ReyReynoso said:


> PlatyPius, do LBS really do that?


According to Mike, every LBS on the planet does, and BikesDirect is your only chance of being sold the right size bike.

In my experience, bike shops DON'T do that. We like putting people on the correct bike AND having them recommend us and come back later to buy more bikes. I'm sure it does happen somewhat, but I've never worked for a shop that sized-by-inventory, so it can't be as prevalent as Mike alleges.


----------



## tcufrog02 (Aug 14, 2007)

A from Il said:


> Treks are crap.


Yep...


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> According to Mike, every LBS on the planet does, and BikesDirect is your only chance of being sold the right size bike.
> 
> In my experience, bike shops DON'T do that. We like putting people on the correct bike AND having them recommend us and come back later to buy more bikes. I'm sure it does happen somewhat, but I've never worked for a shop that sized-by-inventory, so it can't be as prevalent as Mike alleges.


Maybe the reason that LBS' get a bad rap is because MOST of them suck hard. YOU may be one of the few remaining ones that hires employees that know what they're talking about, sells items for fair prices, and doesn't act like an elitist arsehole, but you'd be in the minority.


----------



## hybridctr (Apr 8, 2009)

tcufrog02 said:


> Yep...


How come Trek sucks? Seems like they make a quality bike but I don't know much about bikes... I'd like some insight as to what makes them suck.

Thanks

David


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Trek is the Honda Civic of bikes. Gets the job done buttttttttt pretty plain and boring. 

That and the headbadge.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> According to Mike, every LBS on the planet does, and BikesDirect is your only chance of being sold the right size bike.
> 
> In my experience, bike shops DON'T do that. We like putting people on the correct bike AND having them recommend us and come back later to buy more bikes. I'm sure it does happen somewhat, but I've never worked for a shop that sized-by-inventory, so it can't be as prevalent as Mike alleges.



Please! I never said that. in fact, try to find a post where I used the word 'every' concerning anything.

However, lots of shops size to inventory AND the shorter or taller the customer is the more likely it is. Most shops stock bikes in middle sizes; few stock 44c and 64c; many do not have any 46c or 62c; and some stock zero even in 48c or 60c. So therein lays the temptation.

To make this clear - we see sizing out of shops in EVERY state [this is where I can use the word every] - thus we get a good sample of whats going on.

Most cyclists get sized well by online sellers and by shops. My experience is that today the probability of incorrect sizing is higher in a shop that from getting it done online. My experience is based on a sample in the tens of thousands.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

A from Il said:


> I am glad it worked out for you. Keep it up and you wont even have to shop around. There wont be any more locals. :thumbsup: no wait---:shocked:



I would like to interject some rational thought here

Every bike shop in the USA loses over 2000 bike sales a year to mass merchants. 
Every bike shop in the USA loses over 200 bike sales a year to sporting goods outlets. 

On-line bike sellers sell about 20 bikes a year per shop.

When I started my bike shops 30 years ago; December was our biggest month by far. When I was the owner of the largest group of bike shops in the USA [basicly the entire 1980s] -- December was it biggest month in sales, a time we planned for all fall, and the one month that carried us thru winter.

Today, December is not only not the biggest month in my shops; it is not even number 2, number, 3, number 4, or number 5. WHY? Is that due to online bike sellers? not hardly as online bike sales are also very slow in November and December.

If you think GM went under due to Honda and Toyota; then you can blame Walmart, Dicks Sporting Goods, Performance, and bikesdirect for a bike shop going under.
If you think GM went under due to poor management; then maybe you are in the group that feels each business must take responsability for their own performance.

Everyday I fight in the market place, if I lose I do not intend to blame Trek and Specialized. 

Last year my wife won the regional adventure race [by over an hour] - this year she lost by a good amount. She did not blame her competitors for the fact that she did not win. She said her team failed at an assortment of things.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> Please! I never said that. in fact, try to find a post where I used the word 'every' concerning anything.
> 
> However, lots of shops size to inventory AND the shorter or taller the customer is the more likely it is. Most shops stock bikes in middle sizes; few stock 44c and 64c; many do not have any 46c or 62c; and some stock zero even in 48c or 60c. So therein lays the temptation.
> 
> ...


And how many 44, 46, or even 48cm bikes do you think the average bike shop sells? Answer: Not enough to even keep them in stock. Why should I pay current wholesale for a bike that, in my area, is unlikely sell - leaving me with a year or two old bike that I now have to sell for less than I paid for it? Does that sound like good management?

If a customer needs a bike that small (or large, as the case may be), I can order it and have it here within 1-2 days if it's a Raleigh, slightly longer if it's a Scott. If I order it, it doesn't fit quite right, and I have to order another one, that's only an additional 2 days. Most people are fine with waiting a week or less to get the bike that fits them right.

As for your next post....
Yes, Wal-Mart CAN be blamed for the death of Main Street USA. Retailers had been operating successfully for years using a model that relied on a higher price, but better service, less need to advertise aggressively, and no want/need to buy the cheapest piece of crap that they could find.

Many of us in our town were happy with the retailers available to us, their selection, their service, etc. Wal-Mart came in back in the 80s, and there wasn't much change for a while. Wal-Mart was selling American-made products at that time, and their prices were lower, but not that much lower. Sam died, and Wal-Mart started sourcing stuff from Asia. Prices plummeted. Quality did too. With that large of a price difference, people started buying more things from Wal-Mart. The local retailers started closing up. As Wal-Mart got even larger, they gained the ability to strong-arm manufacturers into selling at the price that Wal-Mart TOLD them they could sell. To make up for their loss of profit on Wal-Mart orders, the price on smaller lots went up, making the price disparity between Wal-Mart and the local guy even larger, further hurting his business and "forcing" him out.

When I was a teenager, we had several local clothing shops, 2 local shoe stores, 3 local grocery stores, and an assortment of other stores. Now we have Wal-Mart. There are no local clothing stores. If I want anything other than cheap shorts and trendy hoodies, I have to drive to Indianapolis. I used to be able to buy clothing a mile from my house - now I have to drive 40. The shoes stores are long gone, and we have some chain that sells almost exclusively shoes for women in their place. We used to have a bike shop here in town, back in the 70s-80s. It went away too. The owner went to work at Wal-Mart.

You, you buy Fuji's (Ideal's) cast-offs and last years frames/bikes. Fuji invested the R&D time and money into the frames, so they need to charge a higher price to cover that. You did nothing but place an order. Cannondale doesn't look through a catalog at Ideal and pick a frame that they want to be the new 2010 wonder-bike...they pay designers and engineers to create it, then they pay Ideal to make it. Ideal makes more than the Cannondale order and sells the overage to some shyster with a website. How is that NOT unethical? 

This is the root of my problem with companies not making their own bikes (or, in Fuji/Ideal's case, making their own AND other company's) - they lose control of their intellectual property and they lose business. And, in the end, customers lose.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

hybridctr said:


> How come Trek sucks? Seems like they make a quality bike but I don't know much about bikes... I'd like some insight as to what makes them suck.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


they make a quality bike, but they overprice the **** out of that...quality.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Fuji invested the R&D time and money into the frames, so they need to charge a higher price to cover that....Cannondale doesn't look through a catalog at Ideal and pick a frame that they want to be the new 2010 wonder-bike...they pay designers and engineers to create it, then they pay Ideal to make it


In my view, that's a bit of a misconception. It obviously depends on your definition of the term R&D, but there's very little technical research and development done by degreed engineers inside most big bicycle companies. If you look at the industry's employment statistics and budget breakouts, you'll see that most big bicycle companies spent most of their money on marketing.

For what it's worth: to bring the phrase "some shyster with a website" into this discussion seems harsh to me.

/w


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

wim said:


> In my view, that's a bit of a misconception. It obviously depends on your definition of the term R&D, but there's very little technical research and development done by degreed engineers inside most big bicycle companies. If you look at the industry's employment statistics and budget breakouts, you'll see that most big bicycle companies spent most of their money on marketing.
> 
> *For what it's worth: to bring the phrase "some shyster with a website" into this discussion seems harsh to me.*
> 
> /w


I wasn't talking about Mike - he doesn't sell re-badged Cannondale frames. It's a hypothetical shyster with a website.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> I wasn't talking about Mike - he doesn't sell re-badged Cannondale frames. It's a hypothetical shyster with a website.


Yes, I realized that a little late, sorry. Edited my post accordingly.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> And how many 44, 46, or even 48cm bikes do you think the average bike shop sells? Answer: Not enough to even keep them in stock. Why should I pay current wholesale for a bike that, in my area, is unlikely sell - leaving me with a year or two old bike that I now have to sell for less than I paid for it? Does that sound like good management?
> 
> If a customer needs a bike that small (or large, as the case may be), I can order it and have it here within 1-2 days if it's a Raleigh, slightly longer if it's a Scott. If I order it, it doesn't fit quite right, and I have to order another one, that's only an additional 2 days. Most people are fine with waiting a week or less to get the bike that fits them right.
> 
> ...



I have two problems with this post

1 - I do not understand what you propose about Walmart. 
Do I shop at Walmart? NO
Do I want other people to have the right to shop there? of course.
Do I own stock in Walmart? NO
Do I want Walmart to have the right to do legal business? of course.
You will note lots of my posts end with "I like choices" -- and that is due to my belief that a free market is a great thing and that personal liberty requires a free market system

2 - I do not think you know who does R&D or comes up with bikes. But you are willing to say or imply that I do not do any? Can you truely say that you know that no company is using any of my design ideas? {if so, you would be wrong}. Some bikes you see that have other brand names on them reflect my work; some of my bikes reflect other people's work. This is how our indystry operates and benefits cyclists. 
I am not going to post the pictures of bikes that are unique to us or list every idea we have delevoled that is now incorporated into other brands -- but you are a off base on the R&D thing. Ideal, Giant, Merida, UEC, and so on all make bikes for mulitple brands; ideas will get shared as will components etc; that benefits millions of cyclists; it is a good thing.

I like choices


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, whoever that hypothetical shyster with a website is, I doubt that they would have the bawls to come onto our forum and publicly discuss these issues with anyone who wants to ask him.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> Well, whoever that hypothetical shyster with a website is, I doubt that they would have the bawls to come onto our forum and publicly discuss these issues with anyone who wants to ask him.


Yes, very unlikely as the hypothetical shyster IS hypothetical and does not exist. I am not aware of anyone selling rebadged Cannondale frames at the moment, which is why I used them in my hypothetical situation.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Yes, very unlikely as the hypothetical shyster IS hypothetical and does not exist. I am not aware of anyone selling rebadged Cannondale frames at the moment, which is why I used them in my hypothetical situation.


Give them time....... They will.

These guys eat up those crappy no-name fleabay frames all day.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

How can I buy a Trek? Are there any bike stores in the U.S. that carry them?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> How can I buy a Trek? Are there any bike stores in the U.S. that carry them?



There are more than a few; but it depends on where you live if it is more convenient than a UPS truck coming to your front door.

Also may depend on how much time you have, how much money you have, what type bike you seek, your height, and the quality of dealer close to you.

Each shoppers experience will vary; that's why I like choices


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

A from Il said:


> Treks are crap.



Nooooo!!! Lance and Alberto rides them to win the _Tour_!

Anyhoo, in regards to sizing and inventory. the LBS that I go to for service and parts is small. They carry like 1 or 2 of each model of a bike. Sure they can order, but that means less discounts. It's always better to buy off inventory like car dealerships. That's too bad because I do like the folks working at this LBS. Honest, courteous and no attitude problem. I tend ask lots of noob questions. The owner spent 45mins working with me on my commuting tire needs while bouncing b/t customers. Qualities are what I appreciate. Too bad inventory and choice of bikes is low.


----------

